
5 Tips for Choosing a Co-Founder - naish
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2008/09/26/5-tips-for-choosing-a-co-founder/
======
michael_dorfman
The analysis of "trust" is a good start, but passes over one of the more
difficult points: that although trust is a "never-ending process", it's not
always easy to keep the legal arrangements in line with the latest situation.
Put simply: even though you trust someone now, write the contracts as if you
don't, because the day may come when you won't. (Take it from one who learned
the hard way....)

